# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ستاد الدمازين و أجواء المدينة للقمة ... صور

## ود الخلا

*سلامات 
و نخلي الصور تحكي ليكم 




*

----------


## ود الخلا

*










*

----------


## ود الخلا

*صورة تحكي حب المشجع البسيط للشعار و إنو الشعب دا ما يستاهل الضغوطات العايشها دي 
مشجع يستحق التكريم و الله رغم اللون 


*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*و ألأهم أن يأتي الأحمر الوهاج حاملا هذا الكأس تأكيدا للجدارة و الريادة .
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*تسلم يا حبيب واصل الابداعات من موقع الحدث
                        	*

----------


## ود الخلا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

تسلم يا حبيب واصل الابداعات من موقع الحدث



موقع الحدث مين يا عم .. 
أنا كان هناك كان مرقت خليت البلد .. 
أنا لاطشها من صفحة ملاعب الدمازين 

من أنجمينا سلام 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*سيكون كاس السودان الاول
خارج العاصمة
زي كاس جوبا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الخلا
					

سلامات 
و نخلي الصور تحكي ليكم 








روعة الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
وعقبال صور التتويج للزعيم

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
وعقبال صور التتويج للزعيم









آمين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا  رب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا جماعة الأستاد  ده ما فيهو مساطب شعبية ولا شنو بس الحبيبة في الجهة المقابلة للمنصة الرئيسة؟؟؟
يا ريت لو نعرف كم عدد المشجعين الذي يسعه هذا الأستاد
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الخلا
					

موقع الحدث مين يا عم .. 
أنا كان هناك كان مرقت خليت البلد .. 
أنا لاطشها من صفحة ملاعب الدمازين 

من أنجمينا سلام 




برضو مشكور على اللطش من موقع الحدث (ملاعب الدمازين) ههههههههههههه حبابك ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*باذن الله 
نزرزرن ليك 
جنس زرزرة 
زى حقت جوبا ...
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يا جماعة الأستاد  ده ما فيهو مساطب شعبية ولا شنو بس الحبيبة في الجهة المقابلة للمنصة الرئيسة؟؟؟
يا ريت لو نعرف كم عدد المشجعين الذي يسعه هذا الأستاد








حسب ما أعلنت اللجنة المشرفة على إعادة تأهيل الإستاد أن الأستاد بعد التأهيل يسع 15,000 متفرج
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

حسب ما أعلنت اللجنة المشرفة على إعادة تأهيل الإستاد أن الأستاد بعد التأهيل يسع 15,000 متفرج




سبحان الله لكن لا يبدو ان هذه المساطب التي نراها بلإضافة للمساحات الفارغة تسع لأكثر من خمسة ألف مشجع بالكثير
وذلك بسبب عدم وجود مدرجات تساعد عل تكوين صفوف بحيث يكون كل صف أمامي أعلى من الصف الذي يله وهكذا
وهذا الأمر لا ينطبق إلا على المقصورة والمساطب في الجهة التي تقابلها من الأستاد أما باقي الأستاد كما يظهر في الصورة خالي
نتمنى ان يكون تم حسبة سلامة الجمهور من ناحية التدافع على الصف الأول مع الشبك والذي يعطي رؤية تامة ومن ناحية ضمان عدم دخولهم للملعب
*

----------


## كدكول

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ومشكور ياغالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استاد مفخرة يستحق ان يتوج فيه مريخ السعد باللقب باذن الله

*

----------


## KING1

*والدماعة قالو ينسحبوا 

حررررررررررررررررررام
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*هناك مساطب خلف المرمى من الجهتين وتم تركيب 1500 مقعد فايبر باللونيين الأخضر والأبيض بالمقصورة والمساطب الجانبية
*

----------

